

Dilbert's Scott Adams on How to Invest - VictorHo
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704025304575285000265955016.html?mod=wsj_share_facebook

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1407725>

From 27 days ago, and much discussion there.

